# Reverb Seller - Tundra Music



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

I mean WTF ?

Their pricing is kinda high...... 

Marshall DSL40C 40-Watt 1x12 Tube Guitar Combo Amp, Black Tolex

Blackstar HTCLUB40CLER Limited Edition Red Club 40

Blackstar HT5R - 5 watt tube combo with reverb RED

Marshall 1923 Head | Tundra Music INC

Marshall 1923 Head | Tundra Music INC


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

I thought Tundra was primarily a used/vintage instrument seller.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Their pricing is high, so keep looking around. Its that easy.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

he floods kijiji all the time too, or used to. i wouldn't buy from that guy no matter the price, because i got sick of seeing him abuse the kijiji thing for so long.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I saw some of their ads on reverb : they had quite low prices but received some bad comments... 
I saw their prices climb last week I guess (I had been looking for a Yamaha LS-26).
Anyway, "action pending" since I need to sell some axes to make room and get some bucks...


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

cheezyridr said:


> he floods kijiji all the time too, or used to. i wouldn't buy from that guy no matter the price, because i got sick of seeing him abuse the kijiji thing for so long.


Same on eBay. A long time ago I sent a message asking if they really had ALL of those guitars in stock. Never got a reply. Buyer beware.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Bad dudes, stay away. They have multiple locations in the GTA, mostly on the east side IIRC. They sell new stuff as well as the used. They started out back in the day used/vintage only but expanded from their 1 Scarborough location since I was a teenager. Nothing is ever well priced and they are shadey to boot.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Met them at the guitar show last year. Seemed like nice guys. Their gear seemed priced a bit high but they had some unique stuff. Didn't get any bad vibes.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Looked at some of their listings- $1000 for a used Mexi Tele Standard? That's wacked.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

DaddyDog said:


> Same on eBay. A long time ago I sent a message asking if they really had ALL of those guitars in stock. Never got a reply. Buyer beware.


Because they missed answering your one email you throw them under the bus?


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

I have heard (second hand info warning) that they often don't have what they advertise in stock and you order and wait and wait with little or no updates


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

1SweetRide said:


> Met them at the guitar show last year. Seemed like nice guys. Their gear seemed priced a bit high but they had some unique stuff. Didn't get any bad vibes.


Try to buy something (not new off the floor at their asking price) and you'll see. 



1SweetRide said:


> Because they missed answering your one email you throw them under the bus?


I was the one who slammed them, not him. It is fair to be put off by non-responsiveness, and that is all he said.

What I said is based on years of awareness and a few attempts at business with them (one recent, cuz I forgot they were dicks/gave them another chance after 10 years of steering clear). I will not go into details here, but their biz model when they started out (in the pre-internet era) was illuminating as to their character. It is mostly the one owner person; the other guys are just employees and can't make it better.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2018)

ZeroGravity said:


> .. they often don't have what they advertise in stock and you order and wait and wait with little or no updates


It makes one wonder if they're just being brokers here?
ie; place an order and then they'll look around kijiji/craiglist etc to find what you request and then flip it to you?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

laristotle said:


> It makes one wonder if they're just being brokers here?
> ie; place an order and then they'll look around kijiji/craiglist etc to find what you request and then flip it to you?


Maybe, but they had a lot of guitars at the show.


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

They have been known to misrepresent vintage gear. I personally know many forum members that have been affected. Just wait for this thread to get out of hand.

They also have 53 occurrences of negative feedback in the last 12 months on their eBay page. burst_buyer on eBay


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

I spent about $4500 in there at Xmas 2016. After a while I sent a few emails inquiring about other guitars. No replies. Left a message. No call back. 

Stopped in there about six months ago and the owner kinda remembered me. Told him about the lack of communication and he gave me his personal email. 

And yep, you guessed it, I've not recd a reply from him to the emails I've sent.


----------



## hextall2772 (Apr 18, 2016)

Are they adding taxes to those reverb prices?


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

This is worth a read:

https://www.guitarscanada.com/index...-who-have-purchased-from-tundra-music.154137/


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

1SweetRide said:


> Because they missed answering your one email you throw them under the bus?





Granny Gremlin said:


> I was the one who slammed them, not him. It is fair to be put off by non-responsiveness, and that is all he said.


I have very low tolerance for any business that does not reply to messages. Happy to take my business elsewhere. No interest in chasing them.

In Tundra's case, I have a guitar friend who is very happy with them. He knows someone there, and goes in person to buy.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Yeah, Tundra has built a bit of a community with their annual guitar shows. They do alright bey their friends, from what I have seen, and they have their supporters, but to me, the measure of a business is how they treat any geek off the street. I mean, the incident I mention in that other thread was just egregious.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I have never bought from Tundra but almost did once. A few years back I was on the way up to Ottawa from Brantford to buy a Custom shop nocaster from the Long and McQuade. On the way through Whitby I dedided to stop at Tundra and check out what they had. I was dealing with the Owner. Old guy I think named Ed. Can't remember. I was playing a heavy relic CS Nocaster that felt really nice and sounded great. It was priced at close to 5k, which at that time was outrageously expensive. the Custom shop Nocaster I was picking up at L&M was a limited edition NOS that was listed for $3,400 and I negotiated it for $3,200.
When I tried to leave the Tundra store the old guy got more aggressive with his pricing and he started to come down. He actually ended up coming all the way down to about $3,000. I felt really uneasy about the whole thing and I felt like I just went through a Kirby vacuum cleaner demonstration where they start out high and end up at a lower price. The whole thing felt kinda dirty and I just didn't have much trust in dealing with them. I may have jumped at the deal but heavy relic really wasn't my thing. Which is quite ironic since I am now the owner of a masterbuilt custom shop Nocaster heavy relic.
I really don't have anything bad to say about them as I've never bought anything. Although when I'm looking for something I give them a call for quotes. I find that their MO is to start at a very high price and if you're talking serious can get them down quite a ways till they get near or equal with anyone else. I guess thats their marketing strategy to make you feel like you came away making them your bitch.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

No first hand experience here but I refuse to support a business that acts as if it's doing me a favour by serving me. I mean really, if they can't be bothered to do what it takes BEFORE the sale, what kind of service can you expect AFTER the sale?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> I have never bought from Tundra but almost did once. A few years back I was on the way up to Ottawa from Brantford to buy a Custom shop nocaster from the Long and McQuade. On the way through Whitby I dedided to stop at Tundra and check out what they had. I was dealing with the Owner. Old guy I think named Ed. Can't remember. I was playing a heavy relic CS Nocaster that felt really nice and sounded great. It was priced at close to 5k, which at that time was outrageously expensive. the Custom shop Nocaster I was picking up at L&M was a limited edition NOS that was listed for $3,400 and I negotiated it for $3,200.
> When I tried to leave the Tundra store the old guy got more aggressive with his pricing and he started to come down. He actually ended up coming all the way down to about $3,000. I felt really uneasy about the whole thing and I felt like I just went through a Kirby vacuum cleaner demonstration where they start out high and end up at a lower price. The whole thing felt kinda dirty and I just didn't have much trust in dealing with them. I may have jumped at the deal but heavy relic really wasn't my thing. Which is quite ironic since I am now the owner of a masterbuilt custom shop Nocaster heavy relic.
> I really don't have anything bad to say about them as I've never bought anything. Although when I'm looking for something I give them a call for quotes.* I find that their MO is to start at a very high price and if you're talking serious can get them down quite a ways till they get near or equal with anyone else. I guess thats their marketing strategy to make you feel like you came away making them your bitch.*


I think their strategy is that 1 in 5-10 people wont haggle very much and will just overpay.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

I guess you will all have to buy your guitars the old fashion way. Walk in and try it out and buy it if you like it. I was in the Hamilton store a couple months ago. It was packed to the rafters with stock. You could hardly move around. One thing they do not carry much of is Gibson. Might have been three used ones in the store.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Distortion said:


> I guess you will all have to buy your guitars the old fashion way. Walk in and try it out and buy it if you like it. I was in the Hamilton store a couple months ago. It was packed to the rafters with stock. You could hardly move around. One thing they do not carry much of is Gibson. Might have been three used ones in the store.


I tried a Guild Starfire II in the Hamilton store last week. The price was identical to every other one. They offered to ship to Saskatchewan. Glad I declined.

Also, I asked about a Garnet amp, and my son asked about a Bryston power amp, that were in the store. Staff phoned the boss. Never heard anything about either.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Cosmo, various L&M stores, The Guitar Shop in Sauga, The 12ft Fret, The Arts Newmarket, Mojo Music, Junction Guitars - I've found all of them great to deal with and, in most cases, negotiated good prices that I was very happy with or at least got the going rate. Don't think I need to bother with Tundra.


----------



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)

Cash talks at Tundra if you do not have it you pay full price if you have it they will come down in price.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Percy said:


> Cash talks at Tundra if you do not have it you pay full price if you have it they will come down in price.


Can you give some examples?


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Percy said:


> Cash talks at Tundra if you do not have it you pay full price if you have it they will come down in price.


Yeah, that makes them sound less shady.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Percy said:


> Cash talks at Tundra if you do not have it you pay full price if you have it they will come down in price.


Weird, every other business essentially operates that way too.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

As @Budda said...
When I get interested in a guitar, I will say to seller "Experience showed I should never pay the written price"
The seller will then make a more interesting offer quite soon.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I finally remembered why I jumped in when the salesman at Tundra (near danforth) was misinforming a patron. He was trying to tell the guy that the thinlines were thinlines because they have thinner necks.


----------

